# Blue based almond with what?



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

Since my female was killed last weekend I´m trying to find a new mate for my gorgeous Neri. Thinking of getting a yellow or brown female, maybe a black one. Any ideas on the outcome of the babies? He´s a blue based almond, with his mate (blue barred) they produced both almonds and dark blues (blue hamered?)


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Why not get a nice kite hen and get some classic almond babies?


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Almond can mix with anything. I would personally get a dilute brown hen, het. spread, ****. t-pattern, het. dirty, split recessive red, and maybe het. indigo if possible, kite would be an advantage for the almond too. This way there are many possible different colours in the youngsters, instead of all of them being classical almond.

Try to get as many different genes in the hen as possible, preferably in heterozygous state, and you'll never stop being amazed at what you get.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

rudolph.est said:


> Almond can mix with anything. I would personally get a dilute brown hen, het. spread, ****. t-pattern, het. dirty, split recessive red, and maybe het. indigo if possible, kite would be an advantage for the almond too. This way there are many possible different colours in the youngsters, instead of all of them being classical almond.
> 
> Try to get as many different genes in the hen as possible, preferably in heterozygous state, and you'll never stop being amazed at what you get.


what about this one?


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

She is an ash-red T-pattern, the babies would be (assuming your almond male is also T-pattern)

Males:
50 % Almond ash-red split for blue
50 % Ash-red T-pattern split for blue

Females:
50% Blue almond
50% Blue T-pattern


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

rudolph.est said:


> She is an ash-red T-pattern, the babies would be (assuming your almond male is also T-pattern)
> 
> Males:
> 50 % Almond ash-red split for blue
> ...


So U mean that by choosing this female I can determine the sex of the offsprings by their colour?


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

rudolph.est said:


> She is an ash-red T-pattern, the babies would be (assuming your almond male is also T-pattern)


no idea if the male is a T-pattern, here´s a picture of him, maybe U can tell me? 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f13/mourning-male-57097.html


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The bird looks like a red ribbon tail. Ash red. Now looking at you almond And its markings i would think this bird could help improve you almond color As your cock shos a more mottle effect With little bronzing. So you hopefully should get a little better color depth. in the young birds AS they moult out. A good almond should show what 3 colors per feather BUT that rarely is the case. And almonds darcken with age moulting in more color ON good marked birds. IF you can show a larger picture The bird does look ribbon tailed.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

I didn´t get the ash-red female I was writing about before but what about this gorgeous thing? She moved in with the male today


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

any quesses on the colours of the babies? what is she anyway? red barred?


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

most will call her a red check she is a ash red check goto slobberknockerlofts.com color mateing find out almond to any color will produce some almonds and other colors


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Csilla75 said:


> So U mean that by choosing this female I can determine the sex of the offsprings by their colour?


Yes and no. The principle is correct though, if you choose to work with a sex-linked mutation, you can [sometimes] tell males from females just through color, some even in the nest.

The sex linked mutations are all in the almond series, color series, dilution series and reduced series.

To recap:
Males:
50 % Almond ash-red split for blue
50 % Ash-red T-pattern split for blue

Females:
50% Blue almond
50% Blue T-pattern

The problem with your mating is that almond ash-red/blue males and almond blue females can look very much the same, except if you're an almond expert (which I am not). If you take note of all long downed youngsters (non-almonds) you will know which are ash red and which are blue. The ashes will be males, the blues females.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

rudolph.est said:


> To recap:
> Males:
> 50 % Almond ash-red split for blue
> 50 % Ash-red T-pattern split for blue
> ...


Thank U for Your answer! another stupid question though... the calculation above, is it for the female on the first picture or the second one which I actually bought?


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

The females are the same, they just have a different pattern, original picture was of a T-pattern (probably dirty too) ash-red, but the actual bird you got is still ash-red, but just dark-check and not T-pattern.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

Finally! The couples first baby is here (the other one died in the egg), he/she is 1 1/2 weeks old now and is an almond! I´m sooo happy.  Since his/hers few dark feathers I could se are black I´m guessing it will be a blue almond, ringt? Or could it be an ash-red as well? How can I tell the diference? I tried to google för red almonds, couldn´t find that many pictures...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

maybe it will be easier to tell next week when the feathers are all out.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

As I understand it, ash-red almond females all look the same, and as such show [only] red flecking, since the female cannot carry the gene for blue, and as such cannot express blue/black pigment.

On the other hand male ash-red almonds come in three varieties. This is due to the fact that ash red and almond occur on the same chromosome.

Ash red split for blue with almond on the same chromosome as the ash-red will be almonds with mostly black flecking (though some red flecking will also occur)

As red split for blue with almond on the same chromosome as the blue, will be almonds with moslty red flecking (though some blue/black flecks will occur)

Lastly, homozygous ash-red almonds will have [only] red flecking, due to the fact that the bird cannot produce blue pigment. 

I am just speculating from what I have read about ash-red (and brown) almonds, but have never raised any of these myself. Maybe one of the almond breeders can give us a definite answer.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> maybe it will be easier to tell next week when the feathers are all out.


With Amond no matter how much the bird feathers out it can be diffucult to tell exactly what the bird is carrying, I have seen blue almond hens that look exactly the same as ash red almond hens carrying blue, Even though hens only carry one base colour the gene that causes the pigment to be blocked seems to allow half the pigment through in some areas- meaning hens can show reddish flecking even though they are blue based birds. The half pigment of the blue appears red/brown.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

well, here (s)he is, 5 weeks old. we´re guessing it´s a girl.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like a light blue based almond. Will show mroe flecking with age but I think this bird will always be quite light - Nice bird!


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Looks like a light blue based almond. Will show mroe flecking with age but I think this bird will always be quite light - Nice bird!


thank U! she IS a beauty.  U might be right about her being a _light _ blue almond, her brother was muck darker at this age........


----------

